# Washburn d-s12 six string acoustic guitar - $150 (Houston I-10 @ Bunkerhill)



## KidSenSation (Jun 26, 2006)

Washburn d-s12 six string acoustic guitar in very new condition. Doesn't even look used at all. Comes with a soft case and a tuner if I can find it.


----------

